# Awesome google earth overlay!!



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

found this *.kml overlay that google earth uses... it updates daily and shows chlorophyll levels in the gulf its pretty awesome and the best thing its free!! here is the site..

http://www.terrenus.ca/Terrenus/Data.html

how does chlorophyll levels relate to blue water??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

A quick google search for "chlorophyll levels and fishing" turned this up first thing.

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/techniques/boatinghow-to/get-the-picture-54823-page-2.html

Water containing higher concentrations of plankton and plant material has a higher level of chlorophyll and often appears green. Conversely, blue water is devoid of this plant life and chlorophyll poor.

"Many of the top guys will go with chlorophyll charts over other indicators as long as temperatures are acceptable," says Jeff Gammon, owner of Terrafin Software. "If you can find where clean, blue water meets a higher concentration of plankton, you're likely to have more baitfish."

Capt. Billy Maxwell (252-473-1097, www.tunafever.com), a ROFFS proponent who runs the Tuna Fever out of Oregon Inlet Fishing Center in Manteo, North Carolina, agrees. "Good-looking water according to the SST satellite shot could turn out to be green as antifreeze when you get there," he says. "Using chlorophyll charts can weed out poor water that may otherwise look good."


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Installed it and checked it out.

It looks like they don't Chloro level readings for our area.

All over Lousiana and N.C. but here it's black as night.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the clarification... i know they also had a water clearity *.kml file that would import into google earth but it didn't work on my computer... well i hope that helps people out and the fact that its free it makes it even better!


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

well evidently they update it pretty regular... because when i looked at it about 2 hrs ago.. the date and time at the top was 8:00 am 7/9/08 and it was showing up in our area all over the place... then i checked it just a second ago and it said 12:00 pm 7/9/08 and there is nothing in our area like u said i guess clouds or something were covering the area?? but its a good thing they update it pretty regular it could be a good resource


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool.

Maybe Hal can tell us what it all means.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Clouds = no data = black spots.. The sensors can't get thru clouds.

Chlorophyll & its relationship to fishing: http://www.florida-offshore.com/content-113.html


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Who needs Hal, we have Amanda.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

just trying to help out..


----------

